# he ski's like a 3yr old



## spf (May 29, 2004)

I'm looking for ski's and boots for a 3yr old.
Anybody got any to sell?
or
Know of any upcoming swaps in the Boulder area that would have kiddie stuff?
Thanks,
Scott

p.s. little man really wants boots that are the color red


----------

